# [SOLVED] How to view .pmd files??



## binga (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Guyz, is there any (free)software to view .pmd files or to convert .pmd files to .doc/.pdf?
Searching the net but cannot find it.
Any help would be highly appreciated..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: How to view .pmd files??*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

You can use this to view the files:

Adobe Flex PMD Violations viewer


----------



## binga (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: How to view .pmd files??*



Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You can use this to view the files:
> 
> Adobe Flex PMD Violations viewer


Thanks for the quick reply, but it does not detect my pmd files :4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: How to view .pmd files??*

Do you have Adobe PageMaker? 

As the file extension belongs to PageMaker, it would be the easiest way to view,modify and convert.


----------



## binga (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: How to view .pmd files??*



Go The Power said:


> Do you have Adobe PageMaker?
> 
> As the file extension belongs to PageMaker, it would be the easiest way to view,modify and convert.


Thanks a lot...
downloaded Adobe PageMaker 7 Tryout Version
Problem solved :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: How to view .pmd files??*

No worries glad it worked.


----------

